# New Cover added for Oberon!!!



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Just a heads up.. they have just added the Wild Rose for the K1 and the K2, in red and in blue. here is the direct link to both... Gorgeous !!

K2

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1153

K1
http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_list&c=75


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

That is very nice  but I have my heart set on the humming birds in the new blue. Has there been any progress on that cover?
Kdawna


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice addition...


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

That's a beautiful one.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I am really liking the da Vinci one in wine.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

That would so go with my BB Twilight Bags!

Hmmm time to shove the link to the kids and hubby!


----------



## cjonthehill (Oct 21, 2009)

Gorgeous!  But **sigh** I wish they had this pattern for the DX.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Noooo....not another beautiful O. These are gorgeous!
> 
> The list gets longer and longer.


I know the feeling after my custom cover came I figured I was done with covers, but now comes an Oberon I may not be able to resist..I have resisted the butterfly and celtic hounds but the wild rose might eventually wear me down


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Love the roses, so pretty!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This one is beautiful! I think I might have just found my Christmas present. Not that I need another cover or anything...


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Mistyd, I love your custom cover, but I'll bet if we took a poll of the members who have more than one cover the results would be huge.


thx I love it as well...LOL IA with you on the multiple covers sadly I'm one of them and for the most part I LOVE them ALL.


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

I have been asking them for this one for over a year!  It will match the roses purse I have and I love this design!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay.  Oberon must STOP this! ....I can't order anything else until next year.  I can't order anything else until next year.  I can't order anything....

That cover is beautiful!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

The roses are beautiful, but one cover is enough for me.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> That only works when repeating that while standing in front of a mirror. Oh, wait....tried that in the past....didn't work. Scratch that.


I've even tried repeating is as I click the "Order Now" button....

Thanks anyway!


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh SO beautiful! I have the red gingko for my K2 and had promised myself not another red cover... but those roses in red are really calling to me! What do you think--the roses in red or in blue


----------



## BlueQuill (Jun 4, 2009)

OK, this is scary. Yes, I have the red gingko and am thinking about the red roses. Before that, I was thinking about the red river garden (that's yours, right)... But I'm trying to tell myself that if I succumb to a second Oberon, it should at least be in a different color. So what do you think of the blue roses? Maybe not the same as the red, huh?


----------



## OhSoAppy (Nov 28, 2009)

What a beautiful cover!!! 

I must admit, I love their 'horse' designs they have for the Journal. I wish they would offer that for the Kindle 2 covers!


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh my.......
I have the tree of life cover for my kindle.....
and I bought the rose purse because I loved the design....
So, now..... the inner debate begins..... want? need?..


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

Man, I just ordered my first roof of heaven, and then 2 days later (right after I got the email that it's shipped too!) I saw the roses cover. I cannot afford to splurge more, at least for the next 6 months but dear god... I want that cover hahahaha


----------



## ddavino (Nov 5, 2009)

ellesu said:


> Okay. Oberon must STOP this! ....I can't order anything else until next year. I can't order anything else until next year. I can't order anything....
> 
> That cover is beautiful!


I agree. I'm already backed up for the next two birthdays... That new cover is beautiful. Oberon always comes up with winners. Every cover is worth every cent.


----------



## mindreader (Oct 8, 2009)

I noticed a little metal pull tab (or something) attached to the elastic when I scroll over the picture of the blue cover.  Anyone know what that is?

I know many people attach the companion charm to their covers as a way to lift the elastic bands.  (I wear mine with a necklace.  )  Wonder if these new designs come with the pull tab already attached...


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh my! The Red Rose is simply gorgeous.  I have to add it to my birthday wishlist.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll have to show that one to wifey.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

This is interesting - I love the red gingko, but this rose one just doesnt appeal to me.  Just as well, I already have several on the wish list and I didnt need to add another one!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

A beautiful new addition to the Oberon family!  I looked at the rose handbag...and I still have my fingers crossed that my hubby got one of the handbags for my Christmas gift (his design choice).  I loved the Red Ginkgo cover, but eneded up with the River Garden and am so happy.

.......but this rose is so pretty - would be perfect for my Mom - who doesn't even own a Kindle...yet!


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh my, they do it again!!!
A little over ayear ago, I got a sony prs 505. When Oberon came out with the sony covers I ordered a sky blue ROH-and loved it of course. I thought I would be really happy with one cover. And for some time I was!!
Then I got my Kindle-so I NEEDED a new Oberon, right??
I got the red Ginko and was-and still am- really, really happy. Now I had the to designs I loved most! Well,I like every single one.what's not tolike, but those were the two I kept looking at.

Then the Da vici in wine came out:love,bliss!!!
After a long discussion with my dad we decided to order a Kindle for my mom for Christmas (it is now here-the wonderful brown box is sitting right here next to me-I am really looking forward to seeing my mom on Christmas!!)
So, my dad bought the Kindle, I bought the Da Vinci in wine and a Borsa Bella bag.
So I was happy again-all my favourite covers at least in the family...

And now there are the wild roses...So beautiful!!!
And I really don't need a new cover!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Ariadne, get away from that horrible NEED word.  Think of it as promoting a small business and growing the economy.  Or that you would really enjoy immensely...  Or that you are currently feeding a small, friendly addiction...  Or.....


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you F1Wild!!
Promoting a friendly business really sounds much better!! I am even promoting them for the international marketbecause I am in Germany

For the moment I still resist the urge to promote Oberon any more by feeding my small friendly addiction,but I fell much better about it now


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Ariadne said:


> Thank you F1Wild!!
> Promoting a friendly business really sounds much better!! I am even promoting them for the international marketbecause I am in Germany
> For the moment I still resist the urge to promote Oberon any more by feeding my small friendly addiction,but I fell much better about it now


As I've said before - $5 (or Euro) put away every week adds up pretty quickly and before you know it.....a new Oberon...and then they release another one and it begins again. 

BTW, we LOVE, LOVE Germany and visit there often...and are overdue!


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

F1Wild
Yes, Germany is a great country!!! I hope you get the chance to come soon and have a wonderful time here!!
Maybe you will come to Munich, too? Maybe we could even meet??


----------



## Raesiahna (Dec 4, 2009)

I haven't even ordered my K2 yet, but I would order the Wild Roses right this moment if it came in the wine color. I think it would be a beautiful, mysterious looking option for people who love the pattern but don't want to go with bright red or blue  

I can practically feel it in my hands already....but alas, wine is not an option


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Raesiahna said:


> I haven't even ordered my K2 yet, but I would order the Wild Roses right this moment if it came in the wine color. I think it would be a beautiful, mysterious looking option for people who love the pattern but don't want to go with bright red or blue
> 
> I can practically feel it in my hands already....but alas, wine is not an option


There is a nice Decalgirl skin that would go with the wine roses (if they were in wine). It has a table with food, wine and flowers, emphasis on the wine.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Ariadne said:


> F1Wild
> Yes, Germany is a great country!!! I hope you get the chance to come soon and have a wonderful time here!!
> Maybe you will come to Munich, too? Maybe we could even meet??


We always go to Munich as my hubby's aunt lives there near the English Garden. Always go to lots of places in the city and also one of our favorite places in the world, Bertesgarden as well as musical friends, Werner Schmidbauer, etc.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear F1 Wild 
That sounds really wonderful!!
Wow,near the English Garden- that is a beautiful spot to live!! I hope you can come soon and enjoy your time very much!!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Ariadne said:


> Dear F1 Wild
> That sounds really wonderful!!
> Wow,near the English Garden- that is a beautiful spot to live!! I hope you can come soon and enjoy your time very much!!!


The first time we were there the headlines in the paper were calling for more nude sunbathers in the park for the tourist population was waning.


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> The first time we were there the headlines in the paper were calling for more nude sunbathers in the park for the tourist population was waning.


Yeah,well,the big problems of our city 
It would be really awful if tourists had to live without the sight of some naked people...especially since the naked people are always those who look like they should definitely keep their clothes on in public...
But you have to love a city where things like that make the headlines!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Ariadne said:


> Yeah,well,the big problems of our city
> It would be really awful if tourists had to live without the sight of some naked people...especially since the naked people are always those who look like they should definitely keep their clothes on in public...
> But you have to love a city where things like that make the headlines!


We felt quite happier that week - for some reason......


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I love, love roses so I love, love this cover. My sister ordered one for me so I can't wait for it!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Jenni said:


> I love, love roses so I love, love this cover. My sister ordered one for me so I can't wait for it!


Please let us know how you like it. As I said earlier this is the oberon I may not be able to resist.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

As much as I like this in red, I think it would be gorgeous in wine.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Luv, I was debating between those two colors, but I was worried that the design won't show as much on the wine color. And roses are red.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I just got my red Wild Rose large Oberon journal yesterday. It's very beautiful. Here are some pictures:


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Wowow!  That's frickin' awesome!!  I thought, for some reason, that the flowers were going to be smaller, but they are bold and beautiful!


----------

